# Update on my hiring process with Malden PD



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok folks here's where I'm at. Last wednesday I was called in for a face to face interview with both my background investigators. I was grilled like there was no tomorrow. I honestly thought they were going to arrest me by the end of the interview. Fortunately, everything started getting better towards the end.

I was called two days later by the Capt. and told to report this Thursday at 0900 for the oral board interview. I went out and bought brand new suit for the occassion. For those who've gone through the process, what's after the oral board? They've already talked with all my references, and the readiness NCO of my reserve unit. Is the Background part over? If yes, what's next? Thanks in advance!


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

If you pass your oral board, you'll probably receive a conditional offer of employment pending you pass a PAT test,psychological and medical examination. Usually they spend at least a week or more on your background. MSP spends 40hrs per candidate at least, some municipalities may do more or less. They have to get your credit report and go in person to all your neighbors, places of employment, etc. Good luck!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

popo said:


> If you pass your oral board, you'll probably receive a conditional offer of employment pending you pass a PAT test,psychological and medical examination. Usually they spend at least a week or more on your background. MSP spends 40hrs per candidate at least, some municipalities may do more or less. They have to get your credit report and go in person to all your neighbors, places of employment, etc. Good luck!


Thanks for the reply Popo. They haven't talked to my neighbors, but they've located and spoke with members of my military unit, some of which I never listed as references. You mentioned credit report. This has me a bit concerned. I ruined my credit when I was a teen but have not been late on a single pmt in over 5 years, plus I only have a total debt of $3,480.

Would they ever schedule you for an oral board if the background check deemed you ineligible for hire? Thanks again!


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

They are a civil service department and must go through the process, even if they wanted to disqualify you. Be prepared to explain your credit problems and emphasize your credit rebuilding. $3500 is nothing, I've seen people with $50K in credit card debt going through the background and an $500K mortgage. I think you have a good shot of getting in, don't sweat it.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

popo said:


> They are a civil service department and must go through the process, even if they wanted to disqualify you. Be prepared to explain your credit problems and emphasize your credit rebuilding. $3500 is nothing, I've seen people with $50K in credit card debt going through the background and an $500K mortgage. I think you have a good shot of getting in, don't sweat it.


Thanks, I feel better now.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

$3500... I wish that is all I was in debt for. You should be fine with that plus the no late payment in 5 years I would not even worry about your credit.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Gil said:


> $3500... I wish that is all I was in debt for. You should be fine with that plus the no late payment in 5 years I would not even worry about your credit.


Thanks, that was my main concern.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Go Get Em' ProudAm!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya pal!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Go Get Em' ProudAm!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya pal!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Proud American, Go get'em Devil Dog, you'll make it.


Thanks Hardcharger!


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

So what happened with this? Check your private messages


----------

